# Ground Wires????



## night_ryda03 (Mar 22, 2008)

Hi guys....I was thinking of buying after market ground wires for my 95 Maxima as I was told this increase the performance of the engine but I do not have a clue about how to change it so if someone can explain me how to change them and if these ground wires do make a difference in the engines performance....
Any help would be highly appreciated....
Thanks


----------

